# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Bái Đính - Tràng An khởi hành hàng ngày giá sốc

## lenhan

*TOUR DU LỊCH BÁI ĐÍNH – TRÀNG AN* 
*HÀ NỘI – BÁI ĐÍNH – TRÀNG AN – HÀ NỘI*

*Thời gian: 1 ngày*
*GIÁ TOUR: 550.000 VNĐ*

*Quý khách đến với tour du lịch Bái Đính – Tràng An tết 2014 sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng một trong những nơi nổi tiếng nhất Đông Nam Á đó là Chùa Bái Đính với những cái nhất đó là Chùa lớn nhất, Tượng phật to nhất, Chuông to nhất, nhiều tượng La Hán nhất. Đồng thời Quý khách còn được thăm quan Tràng An với những hang động nổi tiếng như hang Ba Giọt, hang sáng, hang Tối, hang Seo, hang Sơn Dương, hang Nấu rượu, hang Quy Hậu, ngoài ra những cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời khác.
*
*Chi tiết lịch trình:
*
Vào buổi sáng lúc 08h00 xe và hướng dẫn viên du lịch của Thăng Long Holiday sẽ đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn ban đầu và khởi hành đi *chùa Bái Đính – Ninh Bình*. Trên chặng đường đi Quý khách dừng chân tại *phủ Lý* để ăn sáng (tự túc) Sau đó Quý khách tiếp tục chặng đường về miền đất phật thiêng liêng.
Quý khách đến Bái Đính vào 10h00, Quý khách đi thăm quan và lễ phật tại khu văn hóa tâm linh của *chùa Bái Đính* – là một ngôi chùa lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, với nhiều cảnh đẹp tự nhiên và núi non hùng vĩ. Nơi đây còn được biết đến với rất nhiều công trình Kiến trúc phật giáo đã được xác lập kỷ lục.
Tiếp tục chuyến hành trình hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách đi thăm quan hang động ở núi Bái Đính,  việc đầu tiên Quý khách cần vượt qua 300 bậc đá được xếp theo độ dốc vừa phải đây cũng là thể hiện sự chân thành của Quý khách đối với khu đất phật thiêng liêng, càng lên cao không khí càng trong lành, thoáng mát khi Quý khách vượt qua thử thách 300 bậc đá sẽ cảm nhận được một không gian trên cao thanh tịnh, yên bình điều đó làm cho mọi lo toan của cuộc sống dường như tan biến.
Đi tiếp Quý khách thăm ba hang động đó là ở lưng chừng núi là *hang Voi Phục* nơi đây được đặt *tượng Đức ông mặt đỏ*, khi Quý khách lên chút nữa thì bên phải hang Voi Phục là *động Sáng* đây chính là vị trí thờ nhiều vị Phật, ở bên trái là *động Tối*đó chính là nơi tôn thờ *bà chúa Thượng Ngàn*.
Sau khi đi thăm quan 3 hang động xong Quý khách tạm dừng chân để ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng, nghỉ ngơi một chút chuẩn bị cho việc thăm quan buổi chiều.
Sau 13h00 Quý khách lên xe tiếp tục đi thăm quan khu du lịch Tràng An. Khi đến*bến đò Sáo Khê* Quý khách lên thuyền đi dọc theo dòng sông giữa cánh đồng thăm khu du lịch Tràng An nơi đây có những dải đá vôi rất đẹp cùng với những thung lũng, những sông ngòi đan xen tạo nên một không gian huyền ảo và kỳ bí.
Trong khoảng thời gian 3 tiếng Quý khách đi thăm 9 hang động tại đây như *hang Ba Giọt, hang sáng, hang Tối, hang Seo, hang Sơn Dương, hang Nấu rượu, hang Quy Hậu*….Điều cuối cùng là Quý khách làm lễ dâng hương tại *Đền Trần* và *Phủ Khống*.

Khi thăm quan xong, vào 16h30 Quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội, xe và hướng dẫn viên du lịch của Thăng Long Holiday đưa Quý khách về đến điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc Tour.

*GIÁ BAO GỒM:*

• Xe đưa đón
• Hướng dẫn viên
• Ăn trưa
• Vé tham quan

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

• Đồ uống, các chi phí cá nhân
• Thuế VAT (khách hàng có nhu cầu lấy hóa đơn vui lòng trả thêm 10%VAT)

*Một số chú ý đối với Quý khách trong Tour du lịch Bái Đính – Tràng An nếu có trẻ em đi kèm như sau:*

• Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, cùng với bố mẹ.
• Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).
• Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.
• 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
*
*Mrs Nhàn*
*Mobile: 0975130889
*
*THANG LONG HOLIDAY*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 
59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*
Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*
Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/
                www:thanglongholiday.com

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Bái Đính*

Chùa Bái Đính là một quần thể chùa lớn được biết đến với nhiều kỷ lục châu Á và Việt Nam được xác lập như chùa có tượng Phật bằng đồng dát vàng lớn nhất châu Á, chùa có hành lang La Hán dài nhất châu Á, chùa có tượng Di lặc bằng đồng lớn nhất Đông Nam Á... Đây là ngôi chùa lớn nhất và sở hữu nhiều kỷ lục nhất ở Việt Nam. Các hạng mục xây dựng, mở rộng khu chùa mới được các đại biểu tham dự đại lễ Phật đản thế giới 2008 làm lễ khánh thành giai đoạn 1, năm 2010 chùa Bái Đính là nơi tổ chức Đại lễ cung nghinh xá lợi Phật đầu tiên từ Ấn Độ về Việt Nam. Dự kiến, Đại lễ Phật đản Liên hiệp quốc - Vesak 2014 do Việt Nam đăng cai sẽ diễn ra tại chùa Bái Đính. Chùa nằm ở cửa ngõ phía tây khu di tích cố đô Hoa Lư, bên quốc lộ 38B, thuộc xã Gia Sinh - Gia Viễn - Ninh Bình, cách Hà Nội 95 km.
Quần thể chùa Bái Đính hiện có diện tích 539 ha bao gồm 27 ha khu chùa Bái Đính cổ, 80 ha khu chùa Bái Đính mới, các khu vực như: công viên văn hoá và học viện Phật giáo, khu đón tiếp và công viên cảnh quan, đường giao thông và bãi đố xe, khu hồ Đàm Thị, hồ phóng sinh.. vẫn đang được tiếp tục xây dựng.

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Bái Đính

----------


## lenhan

*Lễ Hội Chùa Bái Đính:

Lễ hội chùa Bái Đính là một lễ hội xuân, diễn ra từ chiều ngày mùng 1 tết, khai mạc ngày mùng 6 tết và kéo dài đến hết tháng 3, khởi đầu cho những lễ hội hành hương về vùng đất cố đô Hoa Lư tỉnh Ninh Bình. Ngoài thời gian trên trong năm, du khách chỉ có thể vãn cảnh chùa mà không được thăm thú các hoạt động văn hóa của lễ hội.
ới ưu thế của một quần thể chùa rộng, lễ hội chùa Bái Đính là một lễ hội lớn, thu hút đông du khách tham gia. Do có những điển tích gắn với các vị vua Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Quang Trung, Lê Thánh Tông và tín ngưỡng thờ thánh Nguyễn, thần Cao Sơn, Bà chúa thượng ngàn nên lễ hội chùa Bái Đính vừa có sự sùng bái tự nhiên, vừa thể hiện tín ngưỡng đạo Phật, đạo Mẫu lại có cả Nho giáo.*

----------


## lenhan

*Hang sáng, động tối*

Lên thăm hang động ở núi Bái Đính phải bước trên 300 bậc đá, qua cổng tam quan ở lưng chừng núi. Lên hết dốc là tới ngã ba: bên phải là hang sáng thờ Phật và Thần, bên trái là động tối thờ Mẫu và Tiên. Phía trên cửa hang sáng có 4 chữ đại tự "Minh Đỉnh Danh Lam" khắc trên đá do Lê Thánh Tông ban tặng có nghĩa là: “Lưu danh thơm cảnh đẹp”. Khi lên vãn cảnh chùa trên đỉnh Bái Đính, vua Lê Thánh Tông đã tạc một bài thơ tứ tuỵêt chữ Hán được dịch như sau:
_Đính Sơn danh tiếng thực cao xa
__Che chở kinh thành tự thuở xưa
__Nhân kiệt, địa linh nên vượng khí
__Núi thiêng cảnh đẹp vững sơn hà.
_Động dài 25m, rộng 15m, cao trung bình là 2m, nền và trần của động bằng phẳng. Đi tiếp theo ngách đá bên trái cuối hang sẽ dẫn tới một cửa hang sáng và rộng, một thung lũng xanh hiện ra. Nếu đi tiếp xuống các bậc đá sẽ đến đền thờ thần Cao Sơn. Quay trở lại ngã ba đầu dốc, theo đường rẽ trái khoảng 50m là tới động Tối. Động Tối lớn hơn hang Sáng, gồm 7 buồng, có hang trên cao, có hang ở dưới sâu, các hang đều thông nhau qua nhiều ngách đá, có hang nền bằng phẳng, có hang nền trũng xuống như lòng chảo, có hang trần bằng, có hang được tạo hóa ban tặng cho một trần nhũ đá rủ xuống muôn hình vạn trạng. Trong động tối có giếng ngọc tạo thành do nước lạnh từ trần động rơi xuống. Các vị Tiên được thờ ở nhiều ngách trong động.

----------


## lenhan

Tượng Tam Thế

----------


## huuloc

đúng là giá sốc thiệt, không biết chất lượng thế nào thui
_bombi english, bombi english_
_booking you travel, booking vietnam tours_
_bombi english, bombi english_

----------


## lenhan

Chất lượng đảm bảo bạn ạh! :Smile:

----------


## lenhan

*Lưu ý khi đi Tràng An*Nếu bạn không biết bơi thì nên thuê áo PhaoKhi mua bất kỳ đồ ăn thức uống nào, phải hỏi giá trước khi mua (hỏi cụ thể).

----------


## lenhan

Tượng Phật bằng Đồng

----------


## lenhan

*Những kỷ lục của chùa Bái Đính*
Chùa Bái Đính được báo giới biết đến là một ngôi chùa nổi tiếng với những kỷ lục được xác lập bởi trung tâm kỷ lục Việt Nam. Những kỷ lục của chùa Bái Đính được xác lập gồm:
    1. Khu chùa có diện tích rộng nhất Việt Nam: 107ha. Điện thờ Tam Thế và Pháp Chủ có diện tích lên tới 1.000 m2.
    2. Tượng Phật bằng đồng lớn nhất Đông Nam Á: Tượng Phật Tổ Như Lai nặng 100 tấn. Ba pho Tam Thế mỗi pho nặng 50 tấn.
    3. Hai quả chuông lớn nhất Đông Nam Á: 36 và 27 tấn.
    4. Chùa có nhiều tượng La Hán nhất Việt Nam với 500 vị bằng đá cao khoảng 2m.
    5. Kỷ lục về số cây bồ đề nhiều nhất Việt Nam với 100 cây bồ đề được chiết từ cây bồ đề Ấn Độ.

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Bái Đính - Tràng An giá hấp dẫn chỉ với 500.000 VNĐ.

----------


## quynhnga102

Thread khá hay và hữu ích. Bác chủ top cho em xin cái Facebook hoặc số điện thoại nhé, em đang cần hỏi bác cái này xíu a, mãi mới tìm thấy bác  :Smile:

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Bái Đính Trang An khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

SĐT bạn nhé: 0975130889 (Mrs Nhàn)

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Bái Đính - Tràng An một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn đối với du khách thập phương

----------


## lenhan

Bái Đính - Tràng An

----------


## lenhan

Du thuyền Tràng An

----------


## lenhan

Đi chùa đầu năm cầu may mắn  :Smile:

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Bái Đính - Tràng An hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Bái Đính - một trong những ngôi chùa Phật giáo lớn nhất ở Việt Nam

----------


## lenhan

Khu du lịch sinh thái Tràng An - điểm đến hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

du xuân chùa Bái Đính đầu năm cùng với chúng tôi.

----------


## lenhan

Ẩm thực cơm cháy Ninh bình

----------


## lenhan

* Tháp chuông chùa Bái Đính*
Tháp chuông được xây dựng bằng bê tông cốt thép giả gỗ, kiến trúc theo kiểu tháp chuông cổ, hình bát giác, cao 22 m. Đường kính trong tháp là 17 m, tính phủ bì đến chân đế đ¬ường kính là 49 m. Tháp chuông cao 3 tầng, có 3 tầng mái cong, gồm 24 mái với 24 mái đao cong vút lên. Tháp chuông treo một quả chuông nặng 36 tấn đúc tại Huế. Trung tâm sách kỷ lục Việt Nam đã cấp bằng “Xác nhận kỷ lục”: “Đại hồng chung lớn nhất Việt Nam (Phá kỷ lục Việt Nam)”, ngày 12 tháng 12 năm 2007.

----------


## lenhan

* Điện Tam Thế*

Tọa lạc ở trên đồi cao, so với mặt nước biển là 76 m. Đây là một toà rất cao, rộng, đồ sộ, hoành tráng nhất ở khu chùa Bái Đính. Tòa nằm trên đồi cao nhất vùng, cao tới 34 m, dài 59,1 m, rộng hơn 40 m, diện tích trong nhà khoảng 3.000 m2. Trong điện Tam Thế cũng treo 3 bức hoành phi và 3 cửa võng lớn và đặt 3 pho tượng Tam Thế bằng đồng nguyên khối, mỗi tượng cao 7,2 m, nặng 50 tấn. Trung tâm sách kỷ lục Việt Nam đã cấp bằng “Xác nhận kỷ lục”: “Ngôi chùa có bộ tượng Tam Thế bằng đồng lớn nhất Việt Nam”, ngày 12 tháng 12 năm 2007.

----------


## lenhan

Khu du lịch Tràng An - điểm đến hấp dẫn cho du khách

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá sốc

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Bái Đính - khu du lịch Tràng An - điểm du lịch hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Kết hợp du lịch bụi Tràng An và các điểm khác*Có hai điểm bạn có thể kết hợp với Tràng An đi trong một ngày đó là: Bái Đính và Hoa Lư. Nếu đi Bái Đính thì sẽ phải đi sớm (Bái Đính là một quần thể chùa rất rộng và đi rất mất thời gian). Từ Hoa Lư sang Tràng An khá gần (khoảng 1 – 2km).

----------


## lenhan

Bái Đính - Tràng An điểm đến hấp dẫn với mọi du khách

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá sock hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

du xuân chùa Bái Đính đầu năm

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Thăng Long luôn luôn đồng hành cùng quý khách

----------


## lenhan

Tháp chuông

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Bái Đính - Tràng An giá rẻ hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Bái Đính - Tràng An đầy bổ ích

----------


## lenhan

*Điện Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát trong chùa Bái Đính*
Xây dựng toàn bằng gỗ tứ thiết, 100% kiến trúc bằng gỗ. Điện cao 14,8 m, dài 41,8 m, rộng 17,4 m, gồm 7 gian. Gian giữa của điện, trên bệ cao, đặt tượng Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát, có gần 1.000 mắt và 1.000 tay, đúc bằng đồng, nặng 80 tấn, cao 9,57 m. Đây cũng là một pho tượng Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát bằng đồng lớn nhất ở Việt Nam.

----------


## lenhan

Quần thể di tích Bái Đính - Tràng An thu hút du khách

----------


## lenhan

*Điện Tam Thế*

Tọa lạc ở trên đồi cao, so với mặt nước biển là 76 m. Đây là một toà rất cao, rộng, đồ sộ, hoành tráng nhất ở khu chùa Bái Đính. Tòa nằm trên đồi cao nhất vùng, cao tới 34 m, dài 59,1 m, rộng hơn 40 m, diện tích trong nhà khoảng 3.000 m2. Trong điện Tam Thế cũng treo 3 bức hoành phi và 3 cửa võng lớn và đặt 3 pho tượng Tam Thế bằng đồng nguyên khối, mỗi tượng cao 7,2 m, nặng 50 tấn. Trung tâm sách kỷ lục Việt Nam đã cấp bằng “Xác nhận kỷ lục”: “Ngôi chùa có bộ tượng Tam Thế bằng đồng lớn nhất Việt Nam”, ngày 12 tháng 12 năm 2007.

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá cực sốc

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Bái Đính - Tràng An thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch trong nước và quốc tế. Hãy đồng hành cùng Thang Long holiday

----------


## lenhan

Tour Bái Đính giá hấp dẫn nhân dịp 30.4. Nhanh tay hãy cùng tham gia tour!

----------


## lenhan

Thưởng thức ẩm thực thịt dê Ninh Bình

----------


## lenhan

Gác chuông chùa Bái Đính

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Bái Đính - Tràng An

----------


## lenhan

Tour Bái Đính - Tràng An những trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Tham gia tour 30.4 để có những ưu đãi đặc biệt

----------


## lenhan

Khu sinh thái Tràng An

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Tràng An trong dịp lễ

----------


## lenhan

Thăm chùa Bái Đính với nhiều điều thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Tượng tam thế

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá sốc nhân dịp lễ

----------


## lenhan

*Điện Tam Thế*

Tọa lạc ở trên đồi cao, so với mặt nước biển là 76 m. Đây là một toà rất cao, rộng, đồ sộ, hoành tráng nhất ở khu chùa Bái Đính. Tòa nằm trên đồi cao nhất vùng, cao tới 34 m, dài 59,1 m, rộng hơn 40 m, diện tích trong nhà khoảng 3.000 m2. Trong điện Tam Thế cũng treo 3 bức hoành phi và 3 cửa võng lớn và đặt 3 pho tượng Tam Thế bằng đồng nguyên khối, mỗi tượng cao 7,2 m, nặng 50 tấn. Trung tâm sách kỷ lục Việt Nam đã cấp bằng “Xác nhận kỷ lục”: “Ngôi chùa có bộ tượng Tam Thế bằng đồng lớn nhất Việt Nam”, ngày 12 tháng 12 năm 2007.

----------

